
The Incorrect Assumption Behind Sweden's Covid-19 Strategy - bjornsing
http://www.openias.org/swedens-covid19-strategy
======
tomohawk
The results seem pretty good so far:

[https://ourworldindata.org/grapher/new-covid-deaths-per-
mill...](https://ourworldindata.org/grapher/new-covid-deaths-per-
million?tab=chart&country=SWE+FRA+ITA+ESP+GBR+BEL)

